# '07 Allez Comp seat clamp size??



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

My riding buddy has this bike, and I have an extra KCNC seatpost clamp in 31.8mm size. Anyone know if it's the ride size for this bike?

http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2007&spid=21894

All I can find is that the seatpost is 27.2mm - both of my Cannondale's have the same size post, but one has a 34.9 clamp and the other has a 31.8.

Thanks guys!

-Chris


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> My riding buddy has this bike, and I have an extra KCNC seatpost clamp in 31.8mm size. Anyone know if it's the ride size for this bike?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2007&spid=21894
> 
> ...


The closest I could find was a reference for an '08 Elite on this UK site:
http://forums.multiplay.co.uk/trading-post/61004-fs-2008-specialized-allez-elite

Seems to be a Specialized CNC, alloy, *31.8mm clamp *

Here's another. Click 'technical specs' to view them:
http://www.specialized-sa.co.za/contentbike.php?range=226&PHPSESSID=47fba01e241d8be23a14845ee205bf5d


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> The closest I could find was a reference for an '08 Elite on this UK site:
> http://forums.multiplay.co.uk/trading-post/61004-fs-2008-specialized-allez-elite
> 
> Seems to be a Specialized CNC, alloy, *31.8mm clamp *
> ...


Thanks, I do believe that info for the clamp is correct, however I know the bikes you linked to are different models. The Allez Comp was last made in the '07 model year 

If nothing else, I'll measure his when I see him this weekend 

Appreciate your help, PJ. I've read a lot of your replies over the months I've been here and you know your stuff


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> Thanks, I do believe that info for the clamp is correct, however I know the bikes you linked to are different models. The Allez Comp was last made in the '07 model year
> 
> If nothing else, I'll measure his when I see him this weekend
> 
> Appreciate your help, PJ. I've read a lot of your replies over the months I've been here and you know your stuff


Thanks, but I had to learn _something_ in 25 years of road riding.  

I didn't know your circumstances, but don't blame you for waiting to double check the clamp size. I knew they were different models/ years (and one is an Aussie model), but _most times* _even when companies start fiddling with their tubing, they leave the connecting points alone.

* Precludes you from saying "yea, but....."


----------

